# Being induced at 36 weeks (unless I go before)- what can I expect *UPDATED*



## JWandBump

Hello :) my baby's been trying to escape since Monday. I'm currently 34weeks & 4days, there not stopping it if baby decides he wants out but right now things have calmed down and I've been allowed home :D 

I've had steroid injections and will be seeing the midwife 2x a week, bloods 1x a week and a swab thing 1x a week. Also monitoring 1x a week back at the hospital. 

If baby stays put they have booked me for induction 5th June, ill be 36weeks & 1day. What can I expect from that age? Will baby have to stay in? 

I know it's not as early as a lot if you but I just want some advise and good, positive stories :) thanks xx


----------



## kit10grl

Hi. my friend had her baby at 36 weeks last Friday. They were concerned about babys growth so she had a section instead of an induction. Baby was born at 3 pounds 10 ounces. They are keeping her in SCBU just now and she is feeding with a tube in her nose to let her rest and build her strength. 

My friend was allowed to hold her the next day and is now doing most of babys basic care herself. The plan is to keep her in till she is trong enough to feed well and they see she is gaining weight so they don't expect it to be long. Hope it goes as well for you


----------



## lch28

My son was born at 36+3 weighing 7lb3oz! He came home with me three days later


----------



## AdriansMama

I just had my son at 35 weeks 6 days :) he was a whopping 7lbs 15.7oz!! He was in the high risk nursery for 48 hours but no oxygen tube or feeding tube he came out screaming lol I got to hold him and breastfeed when he was 6 hours old. After the first 24 hours I was allowed to bring him to my room for feedings and then bring him back. We were discharged from the hospital all together on day 3 just before he was 72 hours old and he has been thriving :) all babies are different though ... best of luck &#9825;


----------



## inperfected

A friends baby was born at 35 weeks, 5lb something, and never went ot special care, just on ward with mummy


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh was born at 35+4 at 8lb 15. She stayed on the ward with me till she needed I'VE fluids for jaundice. We did struggle with breast feeding but she could fed from a bottle just fine


----------



## hopingforit

My twins were born at 35+5 at 4lb10oz and 4lb11oz. It was hospital policy that they go to the nicu as they were under 36 weeks. One spent 10 days and the other 13 days in the nicu working on feeding/growing. They came home when they were eatin all their feeds and gaining weight consistently. Had they been born 2 days later, they would have been evaluated by nicu staff and then stayed with me because their apgar scores were good.


----------



## MummyMana

Imogen was born at 36 Weeks exactly, she had an apgar of 8 and 9, she had a few problems feeding (wouldn't breastfeed at all and would hardly take any bottle) but she started feeding better the night before they were gonna give her a feeding tube so she avoided that :) we got to stay in the family room on nicu while they.monitored her feeding, her blood sugar (which kept dropping) and she had phototherapy for jaundice. We were only in hospital for 6 days :) she was 6lb 3oz at birth. I also had steroids at 30 Weeks which I'm sure helped :)


----------



## JWandBump

*UPDATE - *Well my little man was born 3 days ago at 35weeks, weighing 5.5lbs. He had a few cuddles then went down to special care. Yesterday he was moved into the nursery room. He's not relying on anything just getting his feeds up :) hopefully we will have him home soon :) thanks xxx


----------



## hellohefalump

Congratulations! I hope he can come home soon xx


----------



## AdriansMama

Congrats!! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats! Glad he is doing so well!


----------



## jandksmommy

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!! He'll learn fast and be home before you know it!!! So happy for you.


----------

